# Hello all!



## Jeremy78r (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello! I'm an EA from Houston and am going to be passed in about a week or so and can't wait! Learning the work has been a fun experience that I wouldn't trade for the world!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## gld2333 (Sep 21, 2011)

*gld2333*

Welcome to the forums. I have just started working on my EA. I am enjoying learning something new and then applying it to myself.


----------



## Jeremy78r (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys! And same here!


----------



## mitchat (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome to the fraternity brother.  I wish you great success in your travels for more light.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------

